# How To Tie a Pouch The Easy Secure Way



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Using # 32 rubber bands to tie a pouch to any flatband or tube and very quickly. Generally a 2 inch length of rubber band is plenty to tie one side of a pouch to a flatband and with two wraps and a tie and then a knot it is very secure. Have yet to have one fail.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great way darrel!


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

dgui do you tie the bands the same way if the rubber is wider. I see a lot of hunting bandsets being tied at the pouch by first folding the whole thing in half before inserting through the hole.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

ty, its going to help me on my next slingshot lol, last time i had hard time tying it up XD..
ty again.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for that video DJ. You explained it well


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a real good how-to video, Darrell. You ought to see me when I try that. The whole thing usually unravels when I try to tie the knot. It's hilarious -- unless you are me, that is.







That's the main reason I stay with string and constrictor knot.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you very much for sharing. A very nice video! If you are shooting .030 rubber you can also split worn out power bands for tie rubber. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

drgreen said:


> dgui do you tie the bands the same way if the rubber is wider. I see a lot of hunting bandsets being tied at the pouch by first folding the whole thing in half before inserting through the hole.


For me this way works for any width and I don't see the logic in the double up method if you want to keep weight and resistance to only what is required to hold the band to the pouch.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Thank you very much for sharing. A very nice video! If you are shooting .030 rubber you can also split worn out power bands for tie rubber. -- Tex-Shooter


Thats a Good idea Tex, I usually salvage everything I can for a tie and rip it to 1/4 inch wide for future use.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That's a real good how-to video, Darrell. You ought to see me when I try that. The whole thing usually unravels when I try to tie the knot. It's hilarious -- unless you are me, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then I need to do a video where I just loose the whole thing and when that happens I get another rubber band because the previous one is all stretched out unless it's latex. Yea!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

mckee said:


> great way darrel!


Thanks McKee, Glad you like the video.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That seems a bit easier than a constrictor knot, would you trust it enough with a real heavy band set? Cheers for another vid, Ben


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

Just brilliant! I have no problem tying bands to forks but the pouch is still a hassle for me. I really like this idea and I'm going to try it out right now. Thanks Darrell!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks, dgui, for taking the time to share that. It seems like a really simple, effective method.

I've been using the Z-band attachment with good results for the last several months, but I'll give your method a try next time I make up some bands.

WD40


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Darrell


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I too am always up for something different to what I know, especially if it eliminates using a tool making it a good method for in the field.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I tried this method shot 250 rounds and one unravelled on me. Probably one of the end was snipped too short.

I found no problems with shooting. I think this method will also prolong the life of the bands. After a good days worth of shooting with bands that have been tied with cotton string, they start breaking at tie.

Thanks Darrell.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great video, Pretty similar to the way Ruffis Hussey tied his, he used a 16 at the pouch and a 32 at the fork,


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Very good thank you very much 









Gabriel


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Thanks, dgui, for taking the time to share that. It seems like a really simple, effective method.
> 
> I've been using the Z-band attachment with good results for the last several months, but I'll give your method a try next time I make up some bands.
> 
> WD40


Hey WD, Yes this will work on heavier bands. In the past when using the Tex Express Duly Bands I tie the very same way and never ever a failure. Take not on how I turn the end of the flatband so you can see how I carfully place the cup of the band so that the part of the band that loops through and rests against the pouch is rolled in and it just makes everything lay down. You would think the opposite cupping would be neater but it is not. It is better to have the band roll inward under its self. And don't forget to spit so the rubber band does not become overstretched that way it slides when you are making the first tie and then the knot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

peresh said:


> I tried this method shot 250 rounds and one unravelled on me. Probably one of the end was snipped too short.
> 
> I found no problems with shooting. I think this method will also prolong the life of the bands. After a good days worth of shooting with bands that have been tied with cotton string, they start breaking at tie.
> 
> Thanks Darrell.


If you leave 3/16 of the rubber band from the knot it should be fine. Too short and the snapping will no doubt cause the knot to move and undo itself. Also I make to snugg wraps but not over tightening.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Darrell


E-Shot you are most welcome.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Gabriel66 said:


> Very good thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad this short video could be of help to some.


----------

